# 2007 Yukon Xl - Review Of New Tow Vehicle!



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

We have been receiving a lot of requests for feedback on the towing performance of our new TV, a 2007 Yukon XL 4wd 5.3L with 4.10 gears. Given that this is one the most challenging trips we are likely to take, we are happy with the Yukon's performance. We just returned from a 1,700 mile trip up the coast of California and through the Sierras, covering a lot of mountainous terrain (Yosemite, Lake Tahoe, etc.). We used a Hensley Arrow. It worked great -- minimal sway even with tractor-trailers passing us on windy grades. The Yukon was definitely working hard climbing to 7,000 ft. through the Sierras. At one time our transmission fluid briefly touched 217 degrees, other than that it was below 200. Our gas mileage was about 10-11 mpg - don't know how that compares to the older models... We stopped at a scale - our gross combined weight was 13,500 - close to Yukon's GCWR - without bikes - although both the TV and trailer were packed for a two week trip, with full water, gas and propane tanks.
Laurie


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Laurie

I am glad you enjoy your new truck. I did see a small improvement in milage while towing but not thru mountains. The biggest gain is when you are on the highway and the truck switches to 4 cylinder mode.

Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Well that's a bit discouraging the Yukon working hard through the mountains







. We just got the 6.0L 3/4 ton w/ the 4:10. I see you have the 5.3L is it a 3/4 ton or 1/2 ton truck?

Sounds like a wonderful trip looking forward to some of your pictures.

Tami


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I see you have the 5.3L is it a 3/4 ton or 1/2 ton truck?


I was wondering the same thing.

Mark


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I would think it is a 1/2 ton with the 5.3. However, the 4.10 gears threw me off.

"Struggle" can easily have different perspectives. I thought we may have bee struggling going to Elkins for a time this summer. My definition of struggle is 3500 rpms in 3rd gear. Most people normally travel at that point. Whereas, we normally tow at 2500 rpms @ 65mph.

Thanks for the report!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

3/4 Ton starts out with the base motor being a 6.0L. A little more punch then the 5.3L and much more of a truck motor, being Cast Iron and it likely has 4 bolt main bearings on it.

Morgueman-- glad your happy with the truck. I can attest that it did much better then your Sequoia ever would have! Do yourself a favor and change that trans fluid once a year! Often the dealers send you coupons for $100 to do it. You also have to change the fluid in the rear more often using the 4.10. That you could easily do yourself.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> "Struggle" can easily have different perspectives. I thought we may have bee struggling going to Elkins for a time this summer. My definition of struggle is 3500 rpms in 3rd gear. Most people normally travel at that point. Whereas, we normally tow at 2500 rpms @ 65mph.


Struggle is having to come out of OD going up Grapevine.







The 1/2 tons have an option for 4.10 gearing.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Well that's a bit discouraging the Yukon working hard through the mountains
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tami -- I've posted here before that the Yukon XL tows well but I still struggle up the big hills. I thought moving from a 1/2 ton with 5.3L and 3.73 gears to the 3/4 ton with 6.0L and 4.10 gears would help a lot but it still bogs down. The biggest improvement though is in the overall stability of the set up. I even questioned the gears since I didn't recognize any difference. It does tow better on flatter grounds where I can leave it in D instead of always having to tow in 3rd.

Mitch


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

campmg said:


> Well that's a bit discouraging the Yukon working hard through the mountains
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tami -- I've posted here before that the Yukon XL tows well but I still struggle up the big hills. I thought moving from a 1/2 ton with 5.3L and 3.73 gears to the 3/4 ton with 6.0L and 4.10 gears would help a lot but it still bogs down. The biggest improvement though is in the overall stability of the set up. I even questioned the gears since I didn't recognize any difference. It does tow better on flatter grounds where I can leave it in D instead of always having to tow in 3rd.

Mitch
[/quote]

Thanks Mitch,

But I am NOT going to worry about it








It is what it is & I am really enjoying this Truck









Tami


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

MattS,

That was mean, but I know you just couldn't resist.

Mike C


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

It's gotta be a 1/2 ton as the 3/4 ton is only available with a 6.0 (no more 8.1 for the Burb







). And also, it is a different 6.0 than is available in the 1/2 ton.

CJ


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

Yes, it is a 1/2 ton -- we thought the 1/2 ton 5.3L with the 4.10 gears would be the best compromise betweeen towing performance and everyday driving/ fuel effficiency. The 4.10 gears are a VERY difficult to find option on the 1/2 ton - our local Chevy and GMC dealers searched all of Southern California and only found one Suburban and 4 Yukon XLs with these specifications for us to choose from. The dealer had ours shipped from Thousand Oaks to Carlsbad! We are hoping to hit 20mpg freeway driving -- we just started our first "non-towing" tank so we shall see... 
Laurie


----------



## Karma (Nov 13, 2005)

When I was doing my research prior to buying my Yukon XL I found that the 3/4 offered little advantage over the 1/2 other than slightly higher load and towing ability. The main advantage the 3/4 offers with its 6.0 is significantly cut back due to the 3/4's heavier curb weight, which also chews up its GVWR. The Leaf springs in the 3/4 versus the coils in the 1/2 also means a considerably harder ride when not under load. 
I also learned that the 4.01 gears mean the motor has to work that much harder at higher speeds which increases fuel consumption and can lower the life expectancy of the motor. It takes a little longer to reach cruising speed with the 3.42 gears, but once you have reached 60 mph, there's not much difference -- we cruise along nicely in 3rd at about 2,300 rpm.
I'll be the first to admit that the gears in my TV have definitely ruled out our travelling through significant mountain territories, but let's face it, even the smallest of the OBs weigh enough that towing them up and down mountains more than just a few times a year takes more than any 5 or 6 litre gasser is capable of comfortably putting out on a consistent basis. 
thus, any trips to the Rockies for us are on hold for at least the next four years until I trade in for a Yukon with a diesel -- now wouldn't that be sweet.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Morgueman said:


> We are hoping to hit 20mpg freeway driving -- we just started our first "non-towing" tank so we shall see...


Just remember that you are carrying ALOT of weight in a Suburban. An average of 20 mpg may be a little unrealistic.

If it were adiesel moving that weight, then yes, it is more realistic, but with 4.10 gears in a gasser, I think you may not see those numbers.

My $.02.........which is really only worth $.01









Steve


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Karma said:


> When I was doing my research prior to buying my Yukon XL I found that the 3/4 offered little advantage over the 1/2 other than slightly higher load and towing ability. The main advantage the 3/4 offers with its 6.0 is significantly cut back due to the 3/4's heavier curb weight, which also chews up its GVWR. The Leaf springs in the 3/4 versus the coils in the 1/2 also means a considerably harder ride when not under load.
> I also learned that the 4.01 gears mean the motor has to work that much harder at higher speeds which increases fuel consumption and can lower the life expectancy of the motor. It takes a little longer to reach cruising speed with the 3.42 gears, but once you have reached 60 mph, there's not much difference -- we cruise along nicely in 3rd at about 2,300 rpm.
> I'll be the first to admit that the gears in my TV have definitely ruled out our travelling through significant mountain territories, but let's face it, even the smallest of the OBs weigh enough that towing them up and down mountains more than just a few times a year takes more than any 5 or 6 litre gasser is capable of comfortably putting out on a consistent basis.
> thus, any trips to the Rockies for us are on hold for at least the next four years until I trade in for a Yukon with a diesel -- now wouldn't that be sweet.


Um....OK.

Best of luck to you


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Morgueman said:


> Yes, it is a 1/2 ton -- we thought the 1/2 ton 5.3L with the 4.10 gears would be the best compromise betweeen towing performance and everyday driving/ fuel effficiency. The 4.10 gears are a VERY difficult to find option on the 1/2 ton - our local Chevy and GMC dealers searched all of Southern California and only found one Suburban and 4 Yukon XLs with these specifications for us to choose from. The dealer had ours shipped from Thousand Oaks to Carlsbad! We are hoping to hit 20mpg freeway driving -- we just started our first "non-towing" tank so we shall see...
> Laurie


Laurie, 
I had a 99 GMC Suburban, and loved the roominess, handling, etc. HOWEVER, I threw a party when it averaged over 16 MPG!!







Just hope for that, and I don't think you'll be too disappointed.








Darlene


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

You'll get 20 MPG with the 5.3 and the 4.10s...right after you add a K&N cold air intake and never drive over 60 MPH. We had the same set-up on our 2001 Yukon XL. After adding the K&N air filter (not the cold air intake) we managed 16 MPG when we drove nicely.

Randy


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Any small block, is going to stuggle up big hills in the west. Doesnt matter what brand it is.. A 13500 gcw is about the same as mine and most. No gasser is going to tow that easilly.. If you add lots of mods to the engine it will tow it easier, but 13500 will always be felt in a gasser. I just floor it and not worry.. lol

Carey


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Karma said:


> I also learned that the 4.01 gears mean the motor has to work that much harder at higher speeds which increases fuel consumption and can lower the life expectancy of the motor.


Not true. The 4.10 allows the engine to work less. 
The 5.3 is the base for the LS1 corvette engine. It loves to rev.

The biggest difference between 3.42,3.73, &4.10 is the emmisions not the MPG.

At 60mph the difference between the 3.42 and 4.10 is only 3/4 to 1 mpg.
Now the fact that the engine is turning almost 900 rpm faster with a 4.10 over a 3.42 the emmissions goes through the roof.

Thanks for the review! I can't wait to get out that way!


----------

